# Good white eyeliner?



## NYchic (Apr 25, 2007)

I want to get a white eyeliner because they are suppossed to make your eyes look bigger. I bought several cheap drugstore white eyeliners and they all SUCKED!

Do you guys have any recommendations for a good white eyeliner? One that goes on smoothly and doesn't irritate the eyes ?


----------



## Nox (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't know about the "bigger" part, but it sure does make an eye look wide open!

The one cheap Drugstore/ Target brand that I will use for eye pencils is *NYC*. There is something in their formula that doesn't "tug" at your delicate skin. And it goes on quite smoothly and works well with water!

Otherwise MAC has some I think, but they are more expensive.


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 25, 2007)

i like milani eyeliners...they go really smooth..and their not too expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 25, 2007)

Sephora brand white eyeliners are great, and so are the double ended ones(black &amp;white) by Bourjois. Both are non-irritating and last a really long time on the waterline(inner rim of the eye) without fading.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 25, 2007)

NYC works great for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natalierb (Apr 25, 2007)

NYX eyeliners are great, and cheap too!


----------



## clwkerric (Apr 25, 2007)

I bought a white eyeliner from Avon and I've always loved it. I always got a lot of compliments on it. I tried buying from the fluidline from MAC (Frostlite) and I wasn't that thrilled with it. I would suggest trying to get it from Avon... I love mine.


----------



## chocobon (Apr 25, 2007)

I second NYX they r amazing!


----------



## sweetstax3 (Apr 25, 2007)

i like NYC's "miss sparkles" highlighter pencil. it's very creamy.


----------



## Lunatica (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't like Bourjouis double ended one (white side). It's to soft and stick to my eyelashes


----------



## sadiesparkle (Apr 26, 2007)

Barry M. Swear by it!

Barry M

xxx


----------



## NYchic (Apr 26, 2007)

I saw that at CVS and was thinking of buying it but then I remebered that all the drugstore and cheap white eyeliners I tried have sucked. It's only $3 so I might go and drop by CVS and buy it today after class.

As for Milani, I LOVE Milani eyeliners, I like the retractable ones and not the regular pencils ones cuz those irritate my eyes. And there are no white retractable ones.

But, I am thinking of buying the MAC one now, I don't think it will be that expensive prolly around $20 and if it doesn't irritate the eyes, then I think I might try it.

Thanks guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will keep you posted on how it goes.

I tried the Sephora brand white eyeliners as well and it was harsh, made my eyes red (i have sensitive eyes).

As for Boujois, I heard about the raves for their mascaras so I am thinking of trying their mascaras but not the eyeliners.


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 27, 2007)

I personally like Rimmel soft kohl kajal eyeliner in pure white.


----------



## gr8ce (Apr 27, 2007)

rimmel works great, very soft and gentle


----------



## Ashlee (Apr 27, 2007)

I also use the Rimmel kajal eyeliners, they are really good.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Apr 27, 2007)

i love this one too.:rockwoot: use it alot.my only prob is i cant find a big sharpener to use wit it....


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 27, 2007)

On the inner rims I use the Benefit Highbrow. It isn't stark white and it's chubby, so you don't stab yourself. It stays pretty good!


----------



## Ricci (Apr 27, 2007)

Can someone show me where u put the white liner ? I cant remeber thanks!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 27, 2007)

Ditto Sephora.


----------



## duhmoms (Apr 27, 2007)

Avon makes a waterproof one that I stock up on everytime it comes out, used to be they only came out with the waterproof for spring and summer. Anyway, I love it because it stays on my waterline well and doesn't mess up and smear on my lashes. Waterproof glimmersticks is what they are called.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 28, 2007)

I also love the milani eyeliners


----------



## ms_sunlight (Apr 28, 2007)

I wouldn't actually use a bright white liner. Too harsh and noticeable. I have one and I never use it as a liner -- I occasionally smudge it on my browbone. A pastel pink (like the Highbrow that BeneBaby mentioned) or blue (even better, it makes whites whiter) works much better. I agree with sadiesparkle -- the Barry M pencils are great! -- but there are lots of alternatives.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 28, 2007)

I also use NYC, works just as good as anything else for me. If they aren't going on good you can always warm it up a little with a lighter first.

I use them on my waterline to open my eyes up, and another little tip, sometimes I have dark rings under my eyes and i'll trace the dark part with the white eyeliner and blend it a little, makes them completely disappear.


----------



## itzmarylicious (May 1, 2007)

I just bought a white eyeliner today from maybelline. I didnt know how white would look on me, so i just purchased a cheap on. It goes on relaly smooth. It's from the "stylist" line.


----------



## ikebana (May 2, 2007)

I agree with Ms Sunlight... white eyeliner can look really harsh and un-natural. If you want to widen your eyes, try a nude or pinkish liner that matches the color of your inner rim. A couple good ones are Benefit Eye Bright (pinkish), and Tarte Brightening Wand, which is a double ended wand with concealer on one end, and a nude liner on the other end.

If you're set on white, MAC Fascinating is nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## realmccoy (May 2, 2007)

They also have white/blue which is supposed to brighten the eye. Does anyone know who makes it what it is called?


----------

